# Mr nice guy and blue dream



## King24 (May 9, 2013)

Mr nice guy killer stone. Blue dream always a good smoke. Two of my favorites


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 9, 2013)

I love Shantibaba. Howard I could care less about.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 9, 2013)

I've had both Mr. Nice Guy and Blue Dream, but if I had to choose I'd have to go w Mr Nice Guy. I heard awesome things anout Blue Dream but the strain I had was nice and chill, but I've def had better. Ever try Cinderella99? Thats the shittt


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 9, 2013)

yoitsstoopkid said:


> I've had both Mr. Nice Guy and Blue Dream, but if I had to choose I'd have to go w Mr Nice Guy. I heard awesome things anout Blue Dream but the strain I had was nice and chill, but I've def had better. Ever try Cinderella99? Thats the shittt


Cinderella99 now that is the shittt

My ultimate high "Pakalolo"


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 9, 2013)

ILikePotAlot said:


> Cinderella99 now that is the shittt
> 
> My ultimate high "Pakalolo"


Definitely, it's a rush man lol I've never geeked out harder than on some Cinderella99! Too bad I'll never see it in my spot again, but dayyumm it was some shit, SATIVA heaven! You smoke anything similar man? I've been trying to find something similar but no luck yet lol


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 10, 2013)

For real mate that ethereal high doesn't come along everyday, that's what i think make sativas so special. Like a fine wine where indica is a nice Brandy. Dr Grinspoon only other I could say came close to either but if you get a chance try Pakalolo that shits an orgasm in your mind.


----------



## texin (May 10, 2013)

I like blue dream never been impressed with the mr. nice guy thats comes around here


----------

